# Anyone here in need of a Designated Grower in Canada?



## Med Grow (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just looking to become a designated grower for someone in need. If interested or any questions please e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## Med Grow (Oct 1, 2011)

Still looking for another patient if anyone is in need.


----------



## Stark Raving (Oct 2, 2011)

First things first. What province are you in?? Canada's a pretty big country.


----------



## nornikram (Nov 9, 2011)

yes please contact [email protected]
regards


----------



## diana001 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in MS,what about you?


----------



## mapleridgegirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Med Grow said:


> Still looking for another patient if anyone is in need.


I am looking for a des. grower, what province are you in, i am in BC


----------

